# Deere 6200 Range Transmission Question



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Working on a JD 6200 2WD that I picked up in a non-running / non-moving state. It was a mess. Both range shift shafts were frozen in range shift cover housing. With the bottom plate removed from the range transmission, and the shift cover removed from the side of the range transmission, I am able to shift into all 4 ranges by hand. Ranges A, B, and C lock firmly into place every time. Range D doesn't seem to always lock firmly into position. Some times after shifting into D range and rotating the pinion shaft, the D range gear skips past. Some times it locks firmly into position and does not skip. I'm afraid this could be an issue, but not certain if it is normal behavior in this situation.

For anyone that is intimately familiar with this range transmission, how can I ensure that this won't be a functionality / drivability issue once it's all back together? Unfortunately, I was not able to drive the tractor before tearing it down. Also, the seller did not have the C-D range shift cable hooked up. He stated that it was already frozen when he took ownership. He used the tractor only in A & B and he was fine with that for what he did.

Reason I'm trying to get some first hand knowledge on this is at this time I have the platform removed, and both final drives removed. Both brakes were completely delaminated, locking the rear. If the range transmission has to come apart to replace a gear and/or synchronizer, I'd rather dive in there now while I'm 1/3-1/2 way there, rather than after it's all back together.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

No info for you unfortunately, those brakes, yikes.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Sounds like there is a detent that is sticking sometimes. Another complication to consider. The CIH legacy Maxxums have a range gear detent system that is also an interlock to prevent the range transmission from being in two gears at once. No idea if JD does such a thing but worth keeping in mind.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

@slowzuki, Yikes about sums up those brakes pretty well.

@Gearclash, good thoughts.

There is an interlock pin integrated into the side cover that houses the range levers. That pin moves during a range shift to prevent movement of the A - B shaft if the C - D shaft is not in the neutral position, and vise-versa. Since I have this cover removed, that pin isn't in play.

The detents themselves are still in play on the shafts, and they felt like they were settling into position on each shift. I'll have to get a second set of eyes, and maybe a mirror to confirm that.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

What say your IVT man?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I haven't talked with him about it... yet.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

I have a 6400 and when you shift into the D range it always feels a little hokey, I always assume it's because it locks out reverse that makes it feel different.

What are you using to pull the axle tubes? I've helped a friend do brakes on one side and later he did the other side but couldn't get the tube off as easily. ended up cracking the housing.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Did your friend pull the lower lift cylinder pin first? I could see that getting a fella in trouble if you skipped doing that. They can get pretty tight.

I pull that lift cylinder pin first, then I put a rolling ATV jack under the axle, stack a couple large blocks across the jack, then raise until I have good support with very little upward pressure, then I pull all the final drive housing bolts. Just the slightest bump with a pry bar usually breaks the sealant loose, and maybe a slight pry on the two front frame mount pins and it rolls right away. Those two front pins are not a tight fit, so they generally are not a problem.

So even though your D range shift feels different, you have no drivability or functionality issues? It doesn't jump out of gear when going down a decline or anything?


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

No problems with any of that, just once in a while I drive it some where and forget and try to put it in reverse and doesn't go. But shift to c range and it feels different. Acts like it's in about half way.

When I was there helping him we pulled out the pin for the lift cylinder for the three point hitch, is that the pin you're talking about? I don't know what he did on the other side, except he put a bolt in a spot that he could get behind to put a nut on the bolt and screwed the bolt in pushing the housing away, only in one spot though. Not the way to do it.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

@pettibone, Yeah, the 3 pt lift cylinder is the lift pin I was talking about. Sounds like he put the housing in a bind by not pushing it off evenly.

I looked a bit closer inside the transmission tonight when double-checking detents. The detents are working as expected, but I found that I definitely have a bad synchronizer next to the D range gear. Gonna have to come apart. I suspect when the C/D range shift shaft started binding in the housing (or possibly just poor shift cable adjustment), it wasn't getting shifted fully into D range causing this damage.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

Must've had water in it, that's what led to the problems on the 6400 I was talking about. Got water in the oil and the water dissolved the bonding agent on the brakes and linings fell off jamming one wheel. Looking at the rust on the brake disc in your picture I can see how everything else could be screwed up.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Yes, the brake delamination was certainly caused by moisture in the oil. The synchronizer, not so much. Thankfully, the other 3 all look perfect.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

When you get done with that you can fix the gaskets on the valve body on mine.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Drop it off and I'll work it in.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

Gee I figured you did road calls


----------

